# WOW!!!!!!!



## Wantmylifeback (Aug 1, 2013)

Well guys, this is my final post. It's been a great journey, but I am 100% recovered from the Hell of Depersonalization!!!!!! I was waiting so much for this post. You guys too can recover.

I recovered from applying everything I learned from FEARLESS's blog to my life. GO READ THAT STUFF.

And to Fearless, thank you so much for providing me with the help I needed to get thought this terrible thing. I don't expect my depersonalization coming back because it has been 4 days gone and as a result of applying everything Fearless has said in his blog. I am so thankful. Now, it's time to go out and fulfill my dreams! Thank you guys so much. I won't be on here a while just to let y'all know. I may come back in a couple of months to check in on everyone this community is awesome and everyone please keep up the good work and NEVER GIVE UP.

God bless you all.

I now have my life back. No more of that "wantmylifeback".


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Way to go - this shit works.

Some people complain that it's too hard, but I think we can both agree that It's harder to live a life with DR / DP than to do what's necessary in order to get back to life.

What does it feel like now on the outside?


----------



## seafoamwinterz (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Yea i am soooo close to... i got some tension i have to take care of, manifesting as grip on my nerves, but comparing that to feeling this huge empty shell in your head it is nothing. Recovery is hard, but dp is way harder.


----------



## followme (Mar 23, 2013)

Where is his blog?


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

great to hear


----------



## infinite loop (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

so WTF happened to fearless' blog?


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

Yep so am i lol everyone will get out of this shithole


----------

